# novak havoc 2s esc. any good?



## 64dcar (Aug 18, 2009)

are these any good? the one that comes with the motor as a kit? say compared to a lrp tc sphere. what is the major differences? thanks:thumbsup:


----------



## nitro4294 (Oct 15, 2004)

*I currently have 3 of the Havoc esc's and think they work great. Never used anything from LRP so i won't comment. I know they are not as good as the GTB but since I race on a budget, they work for me.
Also just ordered one of the Havoc 1s esc's for my 12th scale and will see how that works out.:thumbsup:*


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

64dcar said:


> are these any good? the one that comes with the motor as a kit? say compared to a lrp tc sphere. what is the major differences? thanks:thumbsup:


One major difference is that the Havoc 2S and 3S will only run Novak motors because only Novak motors have the thermal sensor. And not even all Novak motors - I have a 5800 with a bad thermal sensor that the Havoc refuses to run. That 5800 works find with an XBR.


----------



## slots (Aug 19, 2006)

My Havok runs jsut fine with a Tekin Redline motor - any mootor with a thermal sensor will run. The Havok is a sport level ESC - it may limit you somewhat if you are running motor temp to the limit. You can add a fan (the plug terminals are already there) if you get close.


----------



## slashman (Sep 5, 2008)

My havoc has been serviced before when novak had to do the software update. I guess there was a bad batch that got sent out. Now it's on it's way back to Novak again cuz it stopped working all but the steering. It's a good esc but I wouldn't say it's not trouble free. I'm also on a budget & thought it would be a good way to go. Now I'm without a esc for at least 2 weeks. I bought the havoc 17.5 only about 5 months ago. I'm not tooh appy with it but it's all I can afford right now. That's all I have to say about it. Goodluck.


----------



## XXX-Steve (Oct 23, 2008)

I have a couple of Havoc systems and they work good. I have a Sphere in my pan car, but haven't had the chance to run it yet.


----------



## shintastrife (Apr 26, 2009)

last time i was at a track i now one got thrown b/c it stopped working. then again that guy droped like 2gs right before check in time, so he could race.

as for me i run ezrun esc and motors, most ppl dont like them but i have fond they can take a beating and still work like they did right out the box. the esc i have is a bit weak for the motor but its was a package deal. but there is another esc package deal out there for the same motor so.


----------



## nutz4rc (Oct 14, 2003)

Any of them can have troubles. We have a guy who put in a new EX Run system and it wouldn't work from the beginning. No top speed no matter what he did. Switched motors and batts and still same results.

He got rid of it, but I don't know what he did.


----------



## JJohnston (Apr 26, 2009)

nutz4rc said:


> Any of them can have troubles. We have a guy who put in a new EX Run system and it wouldn't work from the beginning. No top speed no matter what he did. Switched motors and batts and still same results.
> 
> He got rid of it, but I don't know what he did.


Yeah I have seen 2 guys burn the havoc's up.. But they also over geared the motor to. So if you are not demanding it to over work it will be fine. You push it to the limit and you may not be happy with the results.


----------

